# Hedgehogs Food Mix



## love.laugh.live (Apr 18, 2012)

*Hi Everyone!

My friend was telling me about the Hamor Hollow Hedgehogs Food Mix.....Have you heard of this mix?? What do you think about it?

They use a blend of at least 8 different foods including 6 cat foods, 1 dog food, and 1 low fat ferret food (in extreme moderation).

Looks yummy! :lol: *


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I looked it up. Nowhere on their website is listed the brands that are used, and by the picture of it, it doesn't look like it's very good. Also, the fact that no nutritional information is listed also would steer me away from it.


----------



## love.laugh.live (Apr 18, 2012)

*Yes thats very true......Which brand of cat food do you think is good??-----So many to choose from!!! :shock: Our hedgie is coming next month *


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd just email them to ask what's in the mix. :] As for what are good kinds, there's a sticky comparing them.


----------



## love.laugh.live (Apr 18, 2012)

*Oh Its on their website!:

•Walmart Special Kitty (Blue Bag)
•Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light
•Purina Kitten
•Purina One Kitten
•Purina Cat Chow (Red Bag)
•Fancy Feast Chicken
•Fancy Feast Salmon
•Bil-Jack Light Dog Food (Don't bother with this if you only have 1 or 2 hedgehogs)
•Select Diet (Special Order)*


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You'd be better off making your own mix. The only one on that list that isn't crap is the chicken soup - which is actually one of the best foods.


----------



## love.laugh.live (Apr 18, 2012)

*Yeah I think I will go ahead and make my own mix then.....I heard the Royal Canin Baby cat 34 is pretty good and the kibbles are pretty small....*


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Babycat is very high in fat, though. Also, it can be hard to wean a hedgehog off of kitten food once they're on it. You should look for foods under 15% fat and around 28-33% protein, with good ingredients - minimal fillers (corn, corn meal) and meat/meat meals as the first one or two ingredients.


----------



## love.laugh.live (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thank you so much for your help! I will go shopping today.... *


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha, BabyCat 34 is like hedgie crack. :lol: Brillo is on it, only because he's almost impossible to keep weight on (he's almost a year and hovers at 240-250g). You should see him guarding his "stash" when he is eating.  Here's a link to the info on cat food for hedgies. 

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

raerysdyk said:


> Haha, BabyCat 34 is like hedgie crack. :lol: Brillo is on it, only because he's almost impossible to keep weight on (he's almost a year and hovers at 240-250g). You should see him guarding his "stash" when he is eating.  Here's a link to the info on cat food for hedgies.


Yeah, I give RC Kitten 36 to Archimedes for treats, which is the older-kitten version (17% fat instead of 24%) and it's his Favorite Thing Ever.


----------

